# KEYSTONE WHISKEY PHILA 1854 AMBER



## threedog (Nov 28, 2006)

Hello everyone,  I am new to the group and happy to be here.  I have a few bottles found under the floor of an early 19th century barn on my property, but one in particular perplexes me. It is an amber whiskey bottle with the following words embossed on the glass in a large Keystone type design.  "Keystone Malt Whiskey  Philada  1854".
 I have searched ebay, and various other sites with no available. The bottle seems to be a two part molded bottle. Flat on the sides.  I will post a picture later today.  Any help identifying this bottle would be welcomed. Any info. about the company , etc. also.  Just am curious is anyone has ever heard of it. Thanks, Rob


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

Found it.
 My Hugh Cleveland book: #3417

 Keystone Whiskey, 1854 (Malt)- Amber corker- 10 1/2  $12.00-16.00
 Hope this helps!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 29, 2006)

i have it in my kovels book 13th edition 

 keystone malt whiskey: orange,amber,oval,Qt,10 1/2 inches............$69.00 



 and in Hugh Cleveland's "bottle pricing guide" 

 #3417 keystone whiskey,1854 (malt)-amber corker-10 1/2".....$12-$16


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

I always knew Kovels was high but...


----------



## threedog (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys. Very helpful.   So is $12-16. the average ebay  price?  I have never seen one there or anywhere for that matter.  I don't want to sell it, but just am curious.  Also, can anyone tell me the date that these type of bottle were made. I assume somewhere after 1854 but before 1900.  I will tryp to upload a picture. Thanks again, Rob


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's a "want it" on ebay
http://wantitnow.ebay.com/1854-KEYSTONE-MALT-WHISKEY_W0QQadidZ6230172831

 Here's some info.
http://www.pre-pro.com/midacore/view_glass.php?sid=RRP664


----------



## bottlenutboy (Nov 29, 2006)

how do you search want it now's and out of date sales on ebay?


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 29, 2006)

If I recall Spencer, there is an option whithin eBay, that provides you with historical data, so you can see back for example,how  the Pre 1900 medicine bottle category did in the last 5 years etc.
 I never looked into it further, but if I see anything else I will post it.


----------



## welddigger (Nov 29, 2006)

To check out items that have sold in the last couple months, I think it goes back six months? All you have to do is click on advanced search in the very top right hand corner of the e-bay screen . Then when you get to the advance search page type in what you are searching and check the box for completed listings then click search. It's easy to miss the completed listings box so be carefull. As far as searching back five years I've never heard of that but it sounds interesting and I would like to know how???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 30, 2006)

welldiggers directions are right but I think it's only 30 days. The want it I got through a google search but here's the main page w/search.
 http://pages.ebay.com/wantitnow/index.html


----------

